# Turning Food over



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

Well fiona decides she wants to turn her food over after she eats the food she wants. I change her food twice a day because i dont want her to not eat. How can I get her to eat? she already has 3 foods i alternate every 3days. but idk what to do to make her eat and stop making such a mess


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

She's hiding it.  On the floor. Because that's a good place to hide it...

She won't not eat. And she doesn't need alternate foods, providing she has a good staple diet.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Yep, that's normal rat behavior.  She doesn't need extra food, she can get to it just fine.


----------



## aquabutterfly13 (Aug 20, 2007)

Yea I used to have a girl rat that would throw everything out that she didn't want to eat and then sleep ontop of everything she did want to eat.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

are you serious? haha I felt like a horrible owner that my rat wouldnt eat anything I gave her. thank you so much.
So should I only change her food once a day?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

That's sufficient, yes.

What are you feeding her?


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

It's called something carnival. Like Food Carnival or something haha. then i give her like a table spoon of fresh vegtables like carrots or lettuce then about twice a week i give her about a table spoon on fresh fruit. then she gets 2 yogies a day and she has this "strawberry shortcake" stuff i found to put on their food for hamsters gerbils rats and everything else under the sun. haha


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Is this it?

http://www.amazon.com/Tropical-Carnival-Food-Mouse-Rat/dp/B0002HBO10

If so, you may want to drop that (it's mostly "rat candy", the dried corn is awful for rats and the entire mix is not at all a staple diet) and feed lab blocks (not Kaytee - may cause cancer) or a low-protein premium dog food in senior or light (like Wellness, Innova, etc... NOT Purina, IAMS, etc) with Suebee's diet. Seed mixes, even though marketed as a "complete diet" for rats, is anything but a good staple. They don't need most of the stuff in it, they can't digest some of it, some is fatty, and some of it is downright harmful. Some things could be fine as *treats*, but you'd be better off buying them yourself.

The Strawberry Shortcake stuff is probably mostly sugar, too, with no added benefit.

The veggies and fruits are fantastic, keep it up. Though, if by lettuce you mean Iceberg, that has no nutritional value... It's better to use other lettuces.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

okay thank you so much!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Not a problem.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha, my boy stashs food everywhere too! Bob takes the food out of the food bowl and hides it somewhere, and my "Neat Freak" Jay finds it, puts in back in the food bowl along with all his teddy bears, toy balls, toilet paper rolls, towels, litter from the litter box ( plus a turd or two), treats, and his big hidy tube...the amazing thing is that he some how manages to make it all fit!!! >.< Haha


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

JennieLove said:


> Haha, my boy stashs food everywhere too! Bob takes the food out of the food bowl and hides it somewhere, and my "Neat Freak" Jay finds it, puts in back in the food bowl along with all his teddy bears, toy balls, toilet paper rolls, towels, litter from the litter box ( plus a turd or two), treats, and his big hidy tube...the amazing thing is that he some how manages to make it all fit!!! >.< Haha


LOL! So cute! Little OCD ratty :lol:


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

I think Jay should be awarded with some kind of honor for all of that. haha


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha, yeah hes an odd one. I put another food bowls in there about 2 weeks ago, so hes pulling double duty in there now. lol, poor guy. xD


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Thats awesome.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

aw poor thing. lol he's going to be the first ratty to die of anxiety. He's the next Martha Steaurt


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

HAHA


----------

